# Sharing some Oveready 6P pics



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 5, 2010)

Just got two 6P hosts this past week and I love them so much that I just had to take a few pics and share. One is the Orange Ceramic paint and the other is the custom HA 6P. Beautiful work!!

Both lights are 18650 bored. The Orange one is running a SST-50 4500K 2.8 3-level drop-in and the HA is running a Nailbender SST-90 3000K 3-level direct drive drop-in. I've measure 3.3 Amps at the tail on the SST-90 so it's pushing 600-700 lumens based on the bin.


----------



## ninemm (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice lights!! Love the orange cerakote. Have to get me one of those. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 5, 2010)

I had to share one more shot of the detail of the orange on the inside of the bezel ring - it adds such a nice touch to this light.


----------



## RedfishBluefish (Jul 5, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## KeyGrip (Jul 5, 2010)

There will come a day when I will have to decide between and orange and HA 6P. That will not be easy.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 5, 2010)

I true CPF mantra - do what I did - by both......


----------



## KeyGrip (Jul 5, 2010)

Well here's what I'm thinkin'; get a 6P in one color, and get a 9P in the other. Or a Z2. Or a G2. Or...


----------



## sjmack (Jul 5, 2010)

Holy crap, I do everything I can to not buy one of the orange 6Ps, but there has been a lot of threads with them lately. Its not easy saying no. 

On that note, how does the cerakote hold up?


----------



## computernut (Jul 5, 2010)

Those are definitely sharp looking!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm with you Shine On, Tom, Dan and Sarah are selling some of the most beautiful Surefires available. 

The 6P has a Nailbender SST-50. 
The C2 has a Triple XPG. 

Your C2 is a beauty. 

Chance


----------



## tolkaze (Jul 8, 2010)

They look so gorgeous... If I were to buy a new SF, it would be one of these! but I also want a triple or at least another NB... I don't have a spare $300+ for the combo


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 8, 2010)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I'm with you Shine On, Tom, Dan and Sarah are selling some of the most beautiful Surefires available.
> 
> The 6P has a Nailbender SST-50.
> The C2 has a Triple XPG.
> ...



The silver bezel ring and strap clip ring (not sure what call it?) are really sharp with the orange.

Thanks on the C2 - Dan bored it out for me and it's running a NB XP-G 3000K warm drop-in with AW 2.6 18650. A nice modern touch to a pretty rare SF light.


----------



## Darvis (Jul 8, 2010)

sjmak, I have one of the orange cerakotes and asked Dan the same question about durability to which he replied by hitting one with a hammer. It did not chip.

I have dropped mine several times with no damage and the cerakote cleans right up with a soft cloth. Several of my friends have had rifles done with the same finish and they look great after some serious abuse as well.

I would, however, recommend the stainless bezel ring as I think the edges would chip if hit just right. I also have one of the natural HAIII ones and think the cerakote feels more durable, though I can't prove that for sure. The application of the coating is very well done and the attention to detail is excellent. The coating lines, even on the insides, are very sharp with no bleed-over like you might find on a bad paint job. 

Chance, I just ordered one of those lanyard rings for mine, looks great on yours. Glad to have seen that shot with it on there.

My orange "emergency light" powers a Malkoff M60LL with an AW18650 and the HAIII has an M61/AW combo as well, but I think there's a C3 in my future for the M61


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 8, 2010)

My willpower is getting very weak for these orange 6P's...


----------



## ninemm (Jul 8, 2010)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> My willpower is getting very weak for these orange 6P's...



Ditto. I just passed on an EMS Orange MD2. Having both of these fine orange hosts would be doubly insane.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 8, 2010)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> My willpower is getting very weak for these orange 6P's...



:devil: *Resistance Is Futile! *


----------



## skyfire (Jul 9, 2010)

im jealous!

ive been lusting over an oveready orange p60 host for some time now.

the c2 would cost me about $200. and have been seriously thinking about NB SST-90 3k drop in.

solarforce for $20, or the already perfect oveready host!? i already know i wont be satisfied with the solarforce, but the oveready is $200!!!

*sign* i need a raise, or a nice big bonus!


----------



## Noctis (Jul 9, 2010)

Darvis said:


> sjmak, I have one of the orange cerakotes and asked Dan the same question about durability to which he replied by hitting one with a hammer. It did not chip.
> 
> I have dropped mine several times with no damage and the cerakote cleans right up with a soft cloth. Several of my friends have had rifles done with the same finish and they look great after some serious abuse as well.
> 
> ...


One more reason why I wished I could've gotten my M2-50 + Turnkey C2 combo in full white cerakote.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 9, 2010)

OVEREADY Cerakote Hosts remind me of really good potato chips. 

One is good, two is better, OK hand me the bag! 

Chance


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 9, 2010)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> OVEREADY Cerakote Hosts remind me of really good potato chips.
> 
> One is good, two is better, OK hand me the bag!
> 
> Chance



I got a whole bowl of Malkoff dip for these hosts. :nana:


----------



## ejot (Jul 10, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Ditto. I just passed on an EMS Orange MD2. Having both of these fine orange hosts would be doubly insane.



What if they both had Triples in them?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 10, 2010)

ejot said:


> What if they both had Triples in them?



Evan, how did you get the retaining ring to fit in the MD2? My triple will go in, but the retaining ring wont fit around the base of the drop in.


----------



## ejot (Jul 10, 2010)

Good catch Brandon .... you're right, the bottom of the Triples are 3/4" and the Malkoff rings are about .735 ID. 

I really wanted to try to the Triple with the Malkoff two stage ring, so I very carefully trimmed ~0.010 off the edge. Light passes, taking off like a thousandth at a time. It was scary, but it works great now. :devil: Would have rather got another ring and opened up the ID, but the 2-stage rings are not all that easy to get ahold of these days, and I was impatient and excited.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 11, 2010)

ejot said:


> Good catch Brandon .... you're right, the bottom of the Triples are 3/4" and the Malkoff rings are about .735 ID.
> 
> I really wanted to try to the Triple with the Malkoff two stage ring, so I very carefully trimmed ~0.010 off the edge. Light passes, taking off like a thousandth at a time. It was scary, but it works great now. :devil: Would have rather got another ring and opened up the ID, but the 2-stage rings are not all that easy to get ahold of these days, and I was impatient and excited.



Some men dream, and ask themselves, what if? 

Other men dream, ask themselves what if, then they get to work. 

Evan is obviously the latter. Congratulations!:goodjob: 

Chance


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 11, 2010)

ejot said:


> Good catch Brandon .... you're right, the bottom of the Triples are 3/4" and the Malkoff rings are about .735 ID.
> 
> I really wanted to try to the Triple with the Malkoff two stage ring, so I very carefully trimmed ~0.010 off the edge. Light passes, taking off like a thousandth at a time. It was scary, but it works great now. :devil: Would have rather got another ring and opened up the ID, but the 2-stage rings are not all that easy to get ahold of these days, and I was impatient and excited.



What tool did you use? Man, I have the orange Malkoff, the triple XPG, and the 2stage ring, all I need is the know how!!


----------



## ejot (Jul 11, 2010)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> What tool did you use? Man, I have the orange Malkoff, the triple XPG, and the 2stage ring, all I need is the know how!!



We've got an old clunker of lathe at work I was able to use. If I was at all competent I'd happily offer to do them for free. But believe me, no one wants _me_ doing machine work on their expensive, hard-to-get drop ins. :shakehead
Conceivably, it could be done by hand with a file and a lot of patience. Or I'm sure one of the resident modders here would do it.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 11, 2010)

LOL, I'll just keep my XPG triple in my C2.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 22, 2010)

I couldnt take it anymore. 

Dan and Co. over at Oveready.com have a good thing going. I have three Overeadied out lights, they are top notch quality!!!

Oh I just LOVE ORANGE!!!


----------



## ninemm (Jul 22, 2010)

Niiice PSM! Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 22, 2010)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> I couldnt take it anymore.
> 
> Dan and Co. over at Oveready.com have a good thing going. I have three Overeadied out lights, they are top notch quality!!!
> 
> Oh I just LOVE ORANGE!!!


 

I was on the fence with the cerakote orange but these pics (especially the first) has convinced me that this needs to be part of the collection!


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 23, 2010)

Those are fantastic looking congrats and the custom HA is my favorite of the bunch.

*ShineOn* nice job on dropping the HDS in the pic as well but how did you get the flush tailcap switch to recess so low.
I read a recent thread with a few tricks members have used but so far I have been unsuccessful.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 23, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> Those are fantastic looking congrats and the custom HA is my favorite of the bunch.
> 
> *ShineOn* nice job on dropping the HDS in the pic as well but how did you get the flush tailcap switch to recess so low.
> I read a recent thread with a few tricks members have used but so far I have been unsuccessful.



I'm sure it impacts the water tightness of the the seal, but a made a small pin prick right along the hidden edge of the seal. I'll never use my HDS lights in water so it's not a big deal for me. If I ever go to sell them I'll put in fresh tailcap seal. It allows the pressurized air to flow out when the body is tightened.

PSM - I love that triple drop-in pic! Would be cool to see a comparison pic shot of that drop-in versus a Nailbender linger special.


----------



## JonN06 (Jul 23, 2010)

Shine, those lights look really good. I really want one of those hard anodized 6p's.


----------



## vudoo (Jul 23, 2010)

The wild colour Surefires look really nice...I am thinking about getting one in white

http://www.oveready.com/surefire-ho...d-custom-ceramic-oveready-white/prod_141.html


----------



## JonN06 (Jul 23, 2010)

Those white ones do look nice. I guess I'll eventually have to get one white and one hard anodized.


----------



## fullpost (Jul 23, 2010)

woohoo, finally got an orange one myself. picked it and a malkoff m61 up at customs half an hour ago. they look great together.
i'm not good at taking photos but I just have to post it


----------



## Darvis (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweet! I like how the black bezel ring looks, I went Stainless on mine...


----------



## ejot (Jul 23, 2010)

fullpost said:


> i'm not good at taking photos but I just have to post it


 
You're either modest or got lucky ... that's a great pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## vudoo (Jul 23, 2010)

I have been thinking about the different colours you can get Surefire lights in and I was wandering if there is a purpose?

I know they look great and its nice to have something different from the standard black but what else is it good for? Easier to locate? Easier to find in low light? Any ideas?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 23, 2010)

ejot said:


> You're either modest or got lucky ... that's a great pic! :thumbsup:



I would like to second this. That is a beautiful picture. Good call on the black TiAIN coated bezel ring. 

Chance


----------



## KeyGrip (Jul 24, 2010)

vudoo said:


> I have been thinking about the different colours you can get Surefire lights in and I was wandering if there is a purpose?



Three things I can think of: 

Orange and yellow are _much_ easier to find outdoors when dropped compared to HA natural or even black. 

Someone using their light professionally may be required, or at least encouraged, to have a certain color flashlight. 

They look *really cool*.


----------



## Cuso (Jul 24, 2010)

vudoo said:


> I have been thinking about the different colours you can get Surefire lights in and I was wandering if there is a purpose?
> 
> I know they look great and its nice to have something different from the standard black but what else is it good for? Easier to locate? Easier to find in low light? Any ideas?


To have something different than the rest of the herd....


----------



## vudoo (Jul 24, 2010)

Cuso said:


> To have something different than the rest of the herd....




I am happy with that 

Now to find a way of getting a Surefire shipped to Australia...


----------



## vudoo (Jul 24, 2010)

Guys, is there a difference between the incan and led C2 Centurion body or just that one has an incan P60 dropin and the other an led dropin?

The reason I am asking is that I want to get a C2 Centurion with a Nailbender dropin and if they are both the same I can save $50 and get the incan model seeing as I will never use the dropin anyway


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 24, 2010)

vudoo said:


> Guys, is there a difference between the incan and led C2 Centurion body or just that one has an incan P60 dropin and the other an led dropin?
> 
> The reason I am asking is that I want to get a C2 Centurion with a Nailbender dropin and if they are both the same I can save $50 and get the incan model seeing as I will never use the dropin anyway



No difference, go with the Incan.


----------



## vudoo (Jul 24, 2010)

Guys, is there a difference between the incan and led C2 Centurion body or just that one has an incan P60 dropin and the other an led dropin?

The reason I am asking is that I want to get a C2 Centurion with a Nailbender dropin and if they are both the same I can save $50 and get the incan model seeing as I will never use the dropin anyway


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 24, 2010)

No difference, go with the incan.


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 24, 2010)

Hmm... looks like most in this thread prefer the orange and HA. Mine will be yellow when my fund is enough and offcourse together with the triple.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 24, 2010)

I think a yellow C2 would look real nice. If the yellow 6P was available when I purchased I may not have gotten orange.

The HA color is a really nice shade. More brownish than green. And nicely consistent across the parts.

In answer to a previous question - why have a different color Surefire? I say why not, it's a little bit of style and a little bit of uniqueness. Also being bored for the 18650 cell is a requirement.


----------



## vudoo (Jul 27, 2010)

Whats the reason why Surefire doesnt ship outside the US?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 27, 2010)

Don't know for sure, but I would speculate it has to due with US military agreements.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jul 27, 2010)

vudoo said:


> Whats the reason why Surefire doesnt ship outside the US?


To protect the viability of local Surefire dealers. Just check out the prices wanted by Aussie sites!!

I buy mine used from the MarketPlace - I have purchased around 10 this way and all have been relative bargains for an Aussie buyer.

James....


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 27, 2010)

Lets try to stay OT, and post some Oveready goodness!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## flashfiend (Jul 27, 2010)

Hopefully this is on topic but what is the color rendition like on those 3K SST-90? The data sheet gives a CRI of 83 but CRI is only one part of the color rendition problem. How does it compare to incans? Btw, I love cerakote. It is a very tough finish and I was lucky enough to get one of two Mac EDCs in OD cerakote. Those cerakoted 6P's sure are pretty though.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 27, 2010)

flashfiend said:


> Hopefully this is on topic but what is the color rendition like on those 3K SST-90? The data sheet gives a CRI of 83 but CRI is only one part of the color rendition problem. How does it compare to incans? Btw, I love cerakote. It is a very tough finish and I was lucky enough to get one of two Mac EDCs in OD cerakote. Those cerakoted 6P's sure are pretty though.



Keeping it sorta on topic - I love the SST-90 3K in my HA 6P.  The CRI is better than most LEDs in general and it has a yellowish touch to it. More yellow than the warm 3k XP-G, which seems to be more brownish, and much closer to incan than any other LED i've experienced.

This light has very quickly become my goto outdoors light for walking at night and walking through the woods. Only a true incan does better outdoors. The 3-level is great - approx equiv on Hi to an IMR-M3 bulb with a bit more flood and a touch less throw.

But I digress - I would take this conversation over to Nailbenders thread for more on topic discussion in detail.


----------



## kito109654 (Jul 28, 2010)

I've shared these before, but why not here in this thread too!  I'm dying for one of the orange cerakote 6Ps with a triple in it. 


Oveready custom HA black. Nailbender SST-90 3000K direct drive


----------



## simplec6 (Jul 28, 2010)

So which Drop in do you like better out of the 50 and 90, OP?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 28, 2010)

simplec6 said:


> So which Drop in do you like better out of the 50 and 90, OP?



Let me preface this by saying that I am a warm LED guy. I don't care for the way LEDs over 5000K wash out the reds and distort the blues and purples. I personally prefer incan but the runtime is awful at lower levels so warm LED which can run for a day at lower levels yet still put out and nice warm color beam do it for me.

I like the SST-90 3000K much better for outdoors usage. It's more like an incan in color and I get much better color rendition walking around in the woods. I can see deeper into the trees and further down the trail than the sst-50 even though the sst-90 has less throw.

I keep the SST-50 at my bedside as my bump in the night light. Indoors it has more power and throws a brighter spot.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice thread, let's add a few pictures!

Here's the trio infernale. Guess where the cool and where the neutral white Triple is, the M2-50 is a neutral white and in the middle here...





The M2-50 is looking a little angry, I wonder why...





The Triples smile into the lousy camera...


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice pics. Is that the M2 head on a 2P body in the middle - looks nice.

Now let's see some pictures of a yellow one. :twothumbs


----------



## ninemm (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi neutral white triple! :wave: Hope you're having fun in that orange host!


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 31, 2010)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Nice pics. Is that the M2 head on a 2P body in the middle - looks nice.
> 
> Now let's see some pictures of a yellow one. :twothumbs



It's a 6p body, this thread is about the P6, isn't it? 

A yellow one? Give me another week please...


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 31, 2010)

Here's a green one for a change!





Do you know that dropin?





While Titanium is highly addictive, Cerakote can be the same, this was my first one...


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 31, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> It's a 6p body, this thread is about the P6, isn't it?
> 
> A yellow one? Give me another week please...



Yes - meant 6P - apparently tired when typing that message.


----------



## simplec6 (Jul 31, 2010)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Let me preface this by saying that I am a warm LED guy. I don't care for the way LEDs over 5000K wash out the reds and distort the blues and purples. I personally prefer incan but the runtime is awful at lower levels so warm LED which can run for a day at lower levels yet still put out and nice warm color beam do it for me.
> 
> I like the SST-90 3000K much better for outdoors usage. It's more like an incan in color and I get much better color rendition walking around in the woods. I can see deeper into the trees and further down the trail than the sst-50 even though the sst-90 has less throw.
> 
> I keep the SST-50 at my bedside as my bump in the night light. Indoors it has more power and throws a brighter spot.


Thanks for the good review, sir!


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 31, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> It's a 6p body, this thread is about the P6, isn't it?
> 
> A yellow one? Give me another week please...





ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Yes - meant 6P - apparently tired when typing that message.



... and I type P6!!! I'm always tired!


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 17, 2010)

*Yellow 6P pictures*

You wanted a yellow host? Well, here's a 6P which currently sports the Nailbender SST90/3000K high CRI :





The beast inside :





I hope they get some new colors soon!


----------



## badtziscool (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Yellow 6P pictures*

OMG! That yellow looks freaking nice! At first, I thought I had to get an orange 6p. Then it was white. Now it's yellow. *sigh*. I'm not going to give into the CPF creed. Only one.

Do you have any pics of this setup but in white? A white 6p with the polished bezel? I saw the white with the flat black bezel and it didn't strike me as much as this one nor as much as orange with polished bezel.





Henk_Lu said:


> You wanted a yellow host? Well, here's a 6P which currently sports the Nailbender SST90/3000K high CRI :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 17, 2010)

BayWatch Yellow! Love it!!


----------



## Xacto (Aug 17, 2010)

fullpost said:


> woohoo, finally got an orange one myself. picked it and a malkoff m61 up at customs half an hour ago.


 
I must admit I envy you. Did you show them at customs how a good flashlight looks? 

With the looks I got at customs when picking up a Star Trek Phaser kit (that girl nearly processed it like a real firearm ) or different typs of vacu-forming machines, I think it is about time to show them flashlights that are NOT the average Maglite typ.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Echo63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok, this one isnt a 6P
but it is still an Oveready - a Custom HA-Nat 9P with a Neutral Triple

















showing the Tint
the background, although dark is daylight balanced flash, so its a nice warm, not quite incan colour





and this one showing what the HA actually looks like, a nice dark bronzey green


----------



## fullpost (Aug 18, 2010)

Xacto said:


> I must admit I envy you. Did you show them at customs how a good flashlight looks?
> 
> With the looks I got at customs when picking up a Star Trek Phaser kit (that girl nearly processed it like a real firearm ) or different typs of vacu-forming machines, I think it is about time to show them flashlights that are NOT the average Maglite typ.
> 
> ...


haha, no, the guy there wasn't very interested in it, just had a strange look on his face when he saw the price.

but today I had to go there again, a white C2 from oveready and a malkoff M61W wanted to get picked up 
the guy today was more interested and I showed the light to him. he was quite amazed by it and wanted to know if there are other lights like this, especially cheaper ones. we talked a while and he blinded himself and his co-workers over and over again.


----------



## Xacto (Aug 18, 2010)

fullpost said:


> [...]we talked a while and he blinded himself and his co-workers over and over again.


ROFL, I think working at customs can sometimes be a very interesting job. Who knows, maybe you just drawn someone to the "dark side", a new, soon to be flashoholic. ;-)

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## headers (Sep 6, 2010)

Oveready and Eveready orange lights shown in the woods.







I went camping with 15 or so artsy (and mostly clueless) people for a couple of days. I used the 6P (with M61W and 18650) to do most of the cooking and organizing after dark. It lit up the barn across the meadow and illuminated the carving of the spitted lamb. Lots of other usage both nights. 


The everready in the pic was some art guy's light. I suspect he liked it due to the retro design aesthetic. There were a couple of Mags as well but this pic was a must due to the colour and naming allusion.


----------



## badtziscool (Sep 6, 2010)

How did the finish of the 6p hold up after use? Did it clean up nicely?



headers said:


> Oveready and Eveready orange lights shown in the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## headers (Sep 6, 2010)

badtziscool said:


> How did the finish of the 6p hold up after use? Did it clean up nicely?




The 6P finish is fine, seems all nice and happy. It has marks on it from when I was glueing a teak table outside at night and some Gorilla Glue splodges adhered. I have not bothered to clean them off yet but there is nothing on it from the forest.

One issue I did notice is that my AW 18650 positive terminal is now concave. This must have happened when I was tapping on trees to test for rotten wood prior to chainsawing lamb roasting firewood. Is this a common thing? I can post a pic.....


----------



## Kraid (Sep 6, 2010)

I think its fairly common with flat tops. I've had it happen to 2-3 18650s. If you're using it in an application that doesn't require a button top anyways, then it shouldn't matter. No worries.


----------



## Midnight Oil (Sep 6, 2010)

Diamond,

In your OP pic, what drop-ins are in the 6Ps? What don't the heads screw all the way down? Thanks.


----------



## crazyaboutleds (Sep 7, 2010)

headers said:


> Oveready and Eveready orange lights shown in the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like a Model T next to a Veyron. Oveready lights look awesome!!!

Someday I will have one....or two....or


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Sep 7, 2010)

Midnight Oil said:


> Diamond,
> 
> In your OP pic, what drop-ins are in the 6Ps? What don't the heads screw all the way down? Thanks.



They are Nailbender drop-ins. Each drop-in fits just a little differently for best focus - it's just the way it is with those drop-ins but the quality is great.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Sep 7, 2010)

BTW - I was really hoping to get a yellow 6P but I haven't seen any on the site for a while now.


----------



## red_hackle (Sep 7, 2010)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> BTW - I was really hoping to get a yellow 6P but I haven't seen any on the site for a while now.



+1 Bring on the yellow 6P's!

...or maybe a firefighter red  ...or a nice matte olive drab ...or battleship grey!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 7, 2010)

Am I allowed to post my Oveready GlowKote C3 with the 3 level triple in this thread? :devil:


----------



## Kraid (Sep 7, 2010)

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 7, 2010)

OK, I will when it gets here.


----------



## Moddoo (Sep 7, 2010)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Am I allowed to post my Oveready GlowKote C3 with the 3 level triple in this thread? :devil:



Only if it's a 1400 lumen model :devil:


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 7, 2010)

FYI on the GlowKote. We've been working on it since last year. One more prototype to make and I think we'll have it.

FYI on the yellow. We had a batch all lined up, but changed it to MultiCam at the last minute. It _will_ be coming back.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Sep 8, 2010)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Am I allowed to post my Oveready GlowKote C3 with the 3 level triple in this thread? :devil:





Moddoo said:


> Only if it's a 1400 lumen model :devil:



You guys are sick... :bow:

Dad, eat your soup, it doesn't taste strange, I just need my heritage NOW! 

 for the C3 Glowkote with the 1400 Lumen Triple


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 8, 2010)

Moddoo said:


> Only if it's a 1400 lumen model :devil:



Aw schucks, its only 1100 lumens.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 8, 2010)

ElectronGuru said:


> FYI on the GlowKote. We've been working on it since last year. One more prototype to make and I think we'll have it.


Does tthat make my C3 a proto?


----------



## etc (Sep 8, 2010)

What is more durable, Ceratoke or HA?


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 8, 2010)

Cerakote is more flexible, HA is harder. It was mentioned in another thread that Cerakote "smears" instead of chips when it impacts something hard, but what exactly that looks like I have no idea.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm sure we'll find out sooner or later. One of our lights is bound to take a digger at some point. 

I've only found one difference between the Cerakote and HA finishes and that is with higher power drop-ins when they get hot. The Cerakote surface is smooth to begin with and when it warms up and your hand perspires just a bit it can become a touch slippery. The HA seems to have a bit of a more sure grip in the wet.

BTW - this thread welcomes all pics - please post them up!


----------



## badtziscool (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm just waiting for my white 6p to come in. Hopefully it'll be here tomorrow. 



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> BTW - this thread welcomes all pics - please post them up!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 8, 2010)

fyrstormer said:


> It was mentioned in another thread that Cerakote "smears" instead of chips when it impacts something hard, but what exactly that looks like I have no idea.



I took a ball peen hammer to the bezel of a light in our very first batch. After some 30 blows, the 'skin' recorded the hits, but bare metal was minimal. 

Provided its applied in such away that it can directly grip into textured metal (and I mean prep work, not knurling), the paint does not want to let go.


----------



## kosPap (Sep 9, 2010)

headers said:


> Oveready and Eveready orange lights shown in the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

well actually I think that the surefire *looks harmless *next to the bigger light....


----------



## Kraid (Sep 9, 2010)

kosPap said:


> well actually I think that the surefire *looks harmless *next to the bigger light....


 
Lol! I do see what you mean! Boy would the uninitiated sure have their world turned on its head!


----------



## black bolt (Sep 9, 2010)

Where can I purchase that exact same lanyard tail ring that's on the orange 6P?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 9, 2010)

General caution: 

Most lanyards are made with paracord and good (real) paracord is rated for hundreds of pounds. If the lanyard is secured around your wrist or neck and the light its attached to is pulled/yanked from you with force (ie, snagged in equipment), a weak link is needed to break the attachment to you. 

_And this is where the contradiction comes in. _

Solid looking lanyard rings are often machined metal, able to handle as much or more weight than the lanyard. Quality lanyard rings are often the flimsy looking ones.


----------



## headers (Sep 9, 2010)

black bolt said:


> Where can I purchase that exact same lanyard tail ring that's on the orange 6P?




That particular lanyard I grabbed off a dead digital camera, it was probably a Canon Powershot something or other. I am into reuse of tech. The tail ring is probably this one: 

http://www.lighthound.com/Solarforc...eFire-and-other-1quot-flashlights_p_2812.html


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, my C3 is here, and it is sweet!!!

Dan PMed me and said it is not GlowKote, they put it up in error, it is just Oveready White, and offered a full refund and pay return shipping. :thumbsup:

This one is staying home!!! 

Check it out, quick cel pics:


----------



## RepProdigious (Sep 9, 2010)

Ohhh, black white..... <sean_connery_accent>*Schecksy!!!!*</sean_connery_accent>


----------



## skyfire (Sep 9, 2010)

Just received this beauty today. had a really hard time deciding on this or orange. maybe a 9P or C3 in orange in the future.
that C3 makes a perfect host for the triple xpg! very nice set up policescannerman!




shot with my nailbender SST-90 warm




cant wait for nightfall


----------



## kito109654 (Sep 9, 2010)

Beautiful light and great choice in drop-in, Skyfire!


----------



## Kraid (Sep 9, 2010)

Man, those white Centurians are HOT!


----------



## badtziscool (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow. Everyone was waiting for the white ones. Me as well. Here's mine. White 6P with a matching A19 extender. 



















Here's some pics with various heads and bezels. Just to see what they look like. 





White body with black z59 tail, z41 head, and black xenoled smooth bezel.





Same but with polished bezel.





And with polished crenelated bezel.





Now with all white and black bezel





with polished smooth bezel





and with polished crenelated bezel.





Next to my bored C2-HA





With extender





Nailbender 3 Mode SST-50 on the left and Moddoo Single Mode Triple XPG Neutral










lovecpf


----------



## kosPap (Sep 10, 2010)

cool light..and it sure looks COLD in the hand!

This morning somewhere between sleep and waking up I had this idea...

is there any spray on rubber coating?


----------



## Xacto (Sep 10, 2010)

Really nice colors and great pics. I wonder how long I can keep myself from ordering something at Oveready (I still have to build a nice stock SF6P collection)

The color combinations just look great, lets hope that Surefire keeps its SF6P body in production for a long time to come.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## badtziscool (Sep 10, 2010)

kosPap said:


> cool light..and it sure looks COLD in the hand!
> 
> This morning somewhere between sleep and waking up I had this idea...
> 
> is there any spray on rubber coating?


 
There is that plastidip stuff where you dip the handles of bare metal tools like pliers and it'll coat it with rugged rubber. I supposed you could do that to a flashlight part but then it would reduce its ability to transmit heat from the body.


Now... Where are those pics of the multicam 6p?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## scout24 (Sep 19, 2010)

My two so far are Basic Boring Black 6P's, HAIII, bored, one softpress clicky, one zero resistance. Triple XP-G 3 level, and a Nailbender Rebel 120 neutral, also 3 level.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Sep 20, 2010)

Really nice picture guys. I am curious - what setups are you making use of the extenders for?

I hate to say but my orange 6P has moved on to another owner. I needed to clear out one of the hosts and the custom HA was just too nice to sell.


----------



## badtziscool (Sep 20, 2010)

2x18500 cells for the 6p with A19 extender. I think if you put the extender on something like a 9p or C3, you can get 2 18650s in there.




ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Really nice picture guys. I am curious - what setups are you making use of the extenders for?
> 
> I hate to say but my orange 6P has moved on to another owner. I needed to clear out one of the hosts and the custom HA was just too nice to sell.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes - but I am wondering if they are driving incans with that or a LED drop-in.

What we really need in a buck/boost driver for a P60 drop-in which can keep the current on a SST-50 or SST-90 (XPG not as much of an issue because of much lower Vf) up around the 2.5-3.0 range. Current just drops off fast as the Vin of the battery sags down to the 3.5-3.6v range. I've always wondered if it was just not possible, or just not possible in the space available.


----------



## sed6 (Sep 20, 2010)

fullpost said:


> woohoo, finally got an orange one myself. picked it and a malkoff m61 up at customs half an hour ago. they look great together.
> i'm not good at taking photos but I just have to post it


 
Love this light. Who makes the body and bezel? What's that URL engraved on the bezel?

EDIT: Okay, Oveready makes the host, how about the bezel and the URL?


----------



## badtziscool (Sep 20, 2010)

the url on the bezel is xenoled.com. they're the ones who makes them but you can buy those bezels off of oveready.com and other sites and even some forum vendors here.



sed6 said:


> Love this light. Who makes the body and bezel? What's that URL engraved on the bezel?
> 
> EDIT: Okay, Oveready makes the host, how about the bezel and the URL?


----------



## ejot (Sep 20, 2010)

badtziscool said:


> 2x18500 cells for the 6p with A19 extender. I think if you put the extender on something like a 9p or C3, you can get 2 18650s in there.


 
Yup, that's correct. I've powered Oveready Triples in all the configurations below. Hosts and extenders are bored except for the 3P and 12ZM. And one of my A19's is in the workshop right now so a Jetbeam extender will take its place for the moment. 

Cameo background appearance for Oveready 6P to keep this post on the original topic ... sorta. I need to save up some scratch for a white C3!! 








3P, 1xIMR16340, V1 3-mode Triple
6P, 2xIMR16340, V3 Triple or 1x18650, V1 Triple
6P+A19, 2x18500, V3 Triple
6P+A14, 2x18500 + 19mm battery spacer (that will double as a super-stealth storage capsule once I get around to making it), V3 Triple. This is the prettiest setup IMO.
9P+A19, 2x18650, V3 Triple with AWESOME RUNTIME :thumbsup:
12ZM, 2x17670, V3 Triple


----------



## mitro (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't take fancy pictures like some of you guys and its not like you guys haven't seen an orange one before, BUT its the first incan I've seen in this thread. 

Orange Oveready 6P 
McClicky (HP)
Orange A19
P91 
IMR 18500s











Believe me... that P91 is only temporary.  I dream of the day I can order up a "h3n"!!! lovecpf


----------



## jellydonut (Sep 25, 2010)

skyfire said:


> Just received this beauty today. had a really hard time deciding on this or orange. maybe a 9P or C3 in orange in the future.
> that C3 makes a perfect host for the triple xpg! very nice set up policescannerman!
> 
> 
> ...


3000k?






BROTHERSlovecpf

Here's a black sheep.. Although, on-topic:


----------



## NotRegulated (Sep 25, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that P91 incan or LF EO-9 and HO-9 incans. All put out great classic light.
However, my triple is amazing!


----------



## veedo (Aug 11, 2012)

Digging this up to see if anyone has some more pics. Thinking of ordering up my first surefire from oveready, a 6p custom HA. how does their custom ha hold up?


----------



## tobrien (Aug 11, 2012)

nice photos yall! it's a shame this thread is just today getting more posts


----------

